# Ageia PhysX - PCIe Version



## EGThunder (22. Oktober 2007)

Nabend zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach weiteren Infos über die Ageia PhysX PCIe Version. Laut einigen Seiten sollte sie am 12 Oktober starten, leider konnte ich bis dato nichts finden. Wisst ihr da zufällig mehr?

Bin schwer am überlegen mir so ne Karte zu kaufen. 

EG


----------



## Piy (22. Oktober 2007)

http://www.chip.de/preisvergleich/68262/Asus-PhysX-P1-128MB-PCI-E.html
das war der erste google eintrag :p


----------



## EGThunder (22. Oktober 2007)

So schlau war ich selber schon, aber wenn du auf Details gehst steht da folgendes:

ASUS PhysX P1 Ghost Recon Edition - Physics-Beschleunigungskarte - AGEIA PhysX - *PCI* - 128 MB GDDR3

EG


----------



## McZonk (22. Oktober 2007)

Thema ins richtige Forum verschoben...


----------

